
DSA-3389-1 elasticsearch – end-of-life - calpaterson
https://www.debian.org/security/2015/dsa-3389
======
daenney
Assuming what the Debian project is saying is true, that's not very nice of
Elastic.

The changelogs do indeed not seem to contain any vulnerability information
anymore. I'm curious what the "actively discourages from doing so" is about.

Curious to see if other projects will follow suit.

